# What is Mineral Washed T-shirts



## darkside (Dec 24, 2007)

Hello, was wondering what is a mineral washed t-shirt and where do I go to get them done. What kind of look does it give,etc Is it a expensive thing to do, also is there any free good t-shirt designing software available. thanks alot


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

Hi Chris,
I know epacific sports carries a enzyme wash tee, the cost is not too much, you can look at their website to get more info. As far as free graphic software, I think the one most used that is free here is inkscape. If you google inkscape software you will find the free download for it. Hope this helps


----------



## darkside (Dec 24, 2007)

I am just wondering what is mineral a washed tee. Is the tee faded out alot with the mineral wash method? hoe do you get the non sticky look on a t-shirt? I mean the graphic that is on the t-shirt?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

darkside said:


> I am just wondering what is mineral a washed tee. Is the tee faded out alot with the mineral wash method? hoe do you get the non sticky look on a t-shirt? I mean the graphic that is on the t-shirt?


What do you mean by "non sticky"?

Check out this thread for information on the types of "washes": http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-tag-relabeling-finishing/t15180.html

And this one: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/general-t-shirt-selling-discussion/t17584.html

You would need to get it done from a wash house or a dye house. washink.com does it, I think rawtalentic.com does it. Also The Dye House in LA.



> also is there any free good t-shirt designing software available


You can find all types of t-shirt design software information in our Graphics and Design section of the forum here: Graphics and Design Help - T-Shirt Forums

Try here: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/graphics-design-help/t20375.html

And here: best software related topics at T-Shirt Forums


----------



## GHEENEE1 (Jan 8, 2007)

Hi Chris, for free design software try Googling Serif. I use Draw plus by Serif as well as Corel. I'm not sure what mineral washed is.
Mike


----------



## cahiimoth (Dec 6, 2007)

Regarding your request for free software, check this link: GIMP - The GNU Image Manipulation Program

The interface may be clunky but the software package is powerful...


----------



## rb33 (Mar 23, 2008)

A mineral wash will fade the shirt. There are different variations of mineral washes, contact a dye house for details. When you say "non sticky" I think you are referring to plastisol screen prints. If you want something that has a soft feel, often call soft-hand or no-hand in the industry, you'll want to have your shirts discharge printed. There is an additive that can be added to plastisol ink to make it softer, its called soft hand plastisol. Discharge printing is more expensive than regular prints though and not all printers do this kind of printing.


----------

